# Sulcata laid eggs



## TortugAncestral (May 5, 2020)

Hello! My sulcata just laid eggs in the front garden, I would like to get an incubator. Could someone help me out with a guide? I looked for informarion in the forums but I couldnt find anything about starting incubating the eggs.


----------



## Markw84 (May 5, 2020)

Here's a complete post on how to by Tom. It's in the breeding section of this forum pinned to the top.





__





How To Incubate Eggs And Start Hatchlings


I put my eggs in a plastic shoe box with a lid on it and put the shoe box in the incubator. You can drill a couple of very small holes around the top of the container, but not on the lid. I use vermiculite as an incubation media. I mix it in a 1 : 1 ratio with water by weight for Sulcatas and...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## TortugAncestral (May 5, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Here's a complete post on how to by Tom. It's in the breeding section of this forum pinned to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU, I didnt know where to look


----------



## janevicki (May 7, 2020)

Congrats on your eggs TortugAncestral We are very lucky that we have experienced people here! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Thanks Mark84 and Tom for sharing your info. ?


----------



## TortugAncestral (May 8, 2020)

janevicki said:


> Congrats on your eggs TortugAncestral We are very lucky that we have experienced people here! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Thanks Mark84 and Tom for sharing your info. ?


Thanks!! unfortunately I mistakenly confused the species of my tortoise, I thought they were Sulcatas, but the are Gopherus Berlandieri, I found later a thread by Tom that said they need a similar care as the Russian Tortoise, I should edit this thread, or do you recommend me to delete it and make a new?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 8, 2020)

This


TortugAncestral said:


> Thanks!! unfortunately I mistakenly confused the species of my tortoise, I thought they were Sulcatas, but the are Gopherus Berlandieri, I found later a thread by Tom that said they need a similar care as the Russian Tortoise, I should edit this thread, or do you recommend me to delete it and make a new?


This doesn’t add up... 
I might be mistaken but didn’t you had 2 hatchling Gophers? One with a missing eye?


----------



## TortugAncestral (May 8, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> This
> 
> This doesn’t add up...
> I might be mistaken but didn’t you had 2 hatchling Gophers? One with a missing eye?


I didnt hatch them, we found them in our garden already hatched, we couldnt find were the tortoise laid the eggs nor the egg shells, because of the umbilical scar I assume they were 2 weeks old when we found them, what does this relate to the hatchling with the missing eye? I dont know if you are trying to make a conflict (since the last comment on my other thread wasnt helpfull) or if you are here to help me with constructive comments, if you want we could talk in private and resolve anything there.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 8, 2020)

TortugAncestral said:


> I didnt hatch them, we found them in our garden already hatched, we couldnt find were the tortoise laid the eggs nor the egg shells, because of the umbilical scar I assume they were 2 weeks old when we found them, what does this relate to the hatchling with the missing eye? I dont know if you are trying to make a conflict (since the last comment on my other thread wasnt helpfull) or if you are here to help me with constructive comments, if you want we could talk in private and resolve anything there.


In no means was I Creating a conflict. I appreciate you providing care for them. Something just didn’t add up. Until you reasoned, Thanks.
regarding the other Thread the members and I there Where being helpful. You didn’t wan to take our advice that’s a Different Thing.


----------



## TortugAncestral (May 8, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> In no means was I Creating a conflict. I appreciate you providing care for them. Something just didn’t add up. Until you reasoned, Thanks.
> regarding the other Thread I was the members there Where being helpful. You weren’t.


I don´t know why you said I wasn´t helpful since I never said I wont separete them, but its okay, Im glad you arent trying to make conflict. 
I will actually make the new setup for the little tortoise in about an hour, it isnt as big as the other but I found a terrarium bigger than the plastic box, I will upload the setup in the other thread when its ready.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (May 8, 2020)

TortugAncestral said:


> I don´t know why you said I wasn´t helpful since I never said I wont separete them, but its okay, Im glad you arent trying to make conflict.
> I will actually make the new setup for the little tortoise in about an hour, it isnt as big as the other but I found a terrarium bigger than the plastic box, I will upload the setup in the other thread when its ready.


We are trying you help the little guy out. Thanks for changing your mind. 
Good luck!


----------



## TortugAncestral (May 8, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> We are trying you help the little guy out. Thanks for changing your mind.
> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## janevicki (May 8, 2020)

TortugAncestral said:


> Thanks!! unfortunately I mistakenly confused the species of my tortoise, I thought they were Sulcatas, but the are Gopherus Berlandieri, I found later a thread by Tom that said they need a similar care as the Russian Tortoise, I should edit this thread, or do you recommend me to delete it and make a new?



TortugAncestral, just leave this thread alone. You are mentioning in this thread that you have actually a desert tortoise. Yes a different turtle but we can all read the comments that you have a Gopherus Berlandieri. 

No big deal. 

It's amazing that a lot of turtle/tortoise owners have more than one species of them so it's all good information.

We all just need to relax and enjoying our turtles and tortoises. ??

  Love to see pictures your new baby Gopherus Berlandieri!


----------

